# Mutant M&M!



## carterhawk (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello! I'm trying to branch out more and find photographic communities online and this place looked pretty active. For my first photo posted here I can't think of anything better than the M&M I encountered at work today.




Mutant M&M Head on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## polymoog (Mar 6, 2009)

Haha cool shot


----------



## pattavina (Mar 6, 2009)

this candy haunts my mind at night when i lay to slumber. I am stirred by its frightening countenance. When will this image fade and let my mind to rest.

plus putting on a sod can tab makes it look like a monsters head on a silver platter.


----------



## boogschd (Mar 20, 2009)

???

its a dinoM&M!


----------



## dcclark (Mar 20, 2009)

Sure looks like a head to me!  I wish that distracting yellow thing (bag of M&Ms?) weren't in the background though.


----------

